# Corsair CS550M - laut



## TobiMoesi (1. August 2014)

Hallo lieber Corsair Support 

Ich habe mir vor 1 Woche meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut, alles tip top.
Inzwischen muckt das NT aber, es wird unfassbar laut. 
Es kommt plötzlich und ist genauso plötzlich wieder weg. 
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es wenn ich den PC im Liegen starte es nicht vorkommt.

Specs: 
i5 4690k mit einem Scythe Ashura
Sapphire R9 290 Tri - x OC
2 x 4GB Kingston HyperX
Corsair CS550M
MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Graphite 230T

Anbei eine .wav aufgenommen mit dem Handy gestern Abend, verpackt in einer zip 

mfg Tobias


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. August 2014)

Bist du dir sicher dass das Geräusch vom Netzteil kommt?


----------



## Bluebeard (1. August 2014)

Hi TobiMoesi,

also wenn dieses Geräusch tatsächlich vom Netzteil kommt, dann ist es hinüber. Tauschen wir dir natürlich umgehend aus. Melde dich im Kundenportal und dann lassen wir es bei dir für dich kostenfrei abholen und schicken umgehend Ersatz. Alternativ natürlich auch direkt über den Händler möglich.

@Commander_Phalanx - Die Empfehlung könnte vermutlich aus der PC Games Hardware kommen.
PCGH 08/14 - Spar-Tipp Award für das Corsair CS550M.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## eXquisite (1. August 2014)

> @Commander_Phalanx - Die Empfehlung könnte vermutlich aus der PC Games Hardware kommen.
> PCGH 08/14 - Spar-Tipp Award für das Corsair CS550M.



@Commander

So schlecht sieht das Teil garnicht aus, ich meine Great Wall geht durch, 80+ Gold bei dem Preis - ich habe da nichts zu meckern außer bei der Singelrail.

@Bluebeard 

Kann man irgendwie an ein Testsample von dem Teil kommen? Ich finde es recht interessant, vor allem weil es irgendwo beim SuperFlower GG HX liegt aber bessere Caps hat.

Gruß


----------



## TobiMoesi (1. August 2014)

Bin ich mir ziemlich, es wird immer lauter je näher ich dran gehe.
@commander 
ich habe leider den beitrag vor der bearbeitung nicht gesehen, jedoch bot das cs ein gutes gesmatpaket für den preis 
@bluebeard 
abholen auch in österreich ? 
@exquisite 
du kannst mein kaputtes haben


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> @Commander
> So schlecht sieht das Teil garnicht aus, ich meine Great Wall geht durch, 80+ Gold bei dem Preis - ich habe da nichts zu meckern außer bei der Singelrail.



Singerail an sich finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich schlimm.
Dann muss ich mich wohl beim Corsair-Team entschuldigen, mein Fehler. Ich hoffe mir wird vergeben


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Corsair Support
> 
> Ich habe mir vor 1 Woche meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut, alles tip top.
> Inzwischen muckt das NT aber, es wird unfassbar laut.
> ...


 
Defekter Lüfter halt.
Einfach umtauschen und gut. 
Da musst du gar nicht so viel Wind machen. 
 Defekte Lüfter sind bei Netzteilen einer der Hauptgründe für ein Ausfall des Netzteils.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

Umtauschen und gut. Corsair hat bereits alles gesagt ( Post Nr.3 ).


----------



## Bluebeard (1. August 2014)

Hi TobiMoesi,

Das mit Österreich habe ich glatt übersehen. Aber wenn du mir die Ticketnummer verrätst, dann arrangiere ich da was, da mein Fehler.

@eXquisite - Ich leite deine Kontaktdaten gerne intern weiter. Schreib mir am besten eine PN.

@Commander_Phalanx - Kein Thema. So "schlecht", wie es gerne mal dargestellt wird, sind unsere Netzteile und unser Service nun tatsächlich nicht 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## TobiMoesi (1. August 2014)

Das Part-Number suchen ist ja das Grauen 
Soviele Versionen von dem Teil O.o


----------



## Bluebeard (1. August 2014)

Gib CP-9020076-EU ein und klicke dann rechts vom Eingabefeld auf die Lupe und klick dann im Pop-up Fenster nochmals auf die Nummer.


----------



## TobiMoesi (1. August 2014)

Hab grad die OVP geholt, da wär sie eh drauf gewesen ^^

Ticket Nr.:6501600

Wurde der Edit bemerkt ? 
Sonst - push


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> @Commander_Phalanx - Kein Thema. So "schlecht", wie es gerne mal dargestellt wird, sind unsere Netzteile und unser Service nun tatsächlich nicht


 
Echt? 
Eure Netzteile sind gut?  
Echt?


----------



## Bluebeard (1. August 2014)

Aber ganz echt!  Und der Service auch! 

@TobiMoesi - Lade im Ticket bitte noch die Kopie (Foto) der Rechnung hoch. Dann kann ich das ganze gleich freigeben für dich.


----------



## Goyoma (1. August 2014)

Über den Support bin ich hier positiv beeindruckt! 

Ich bib froh, dass hier schnell und einfach gehandelt wird, da habe ich bei anderen Herstellern schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Mit Service wäre ich bei Threshold vorsichtig .

Aber hier machst du/ihr sehr gute Arbeit .


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Über den Support bin ich hier positiv beeindruckt!
> 
> Ich bib froh, dass hier schnell und einfach gehandelt wird, da habe ich bei anderen Herstellern schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Goyoma (1. August 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen



Das freut mich 

*Hust* Lc Power, mein schlechtestes Support Erlebnis


----------



## TobiMoesi (1. August 2014)

Rechnung wurde hochgeladen

Frage: Die Info von UPS krieg ich wie ? E-Mail? Telefon ?

btw: Echt klasse Support, sieht man selten heutzutage 

edit: is es besser beim Händler umzutauschen?
möchte nicht unbedingt 1 Woche ohne nt da stehen, ferien und so


----------



## Philipus II (2. August 2014)

Über Corsair geht schneller als über den Händler, eine Woche solltest du aber einplanen.


----------



## TobiMoesi (3. August 2014)

Beim Händler abholen dauert maximal einen tag, sofern sie das Teil lagernd haben.
War beim Motherboard von nem andern Rechner auch so, wir konnten das teil am selben tag noch holen


----------



## Philipus II (4. August 2014)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Beim Händler abholen dauert maximal einen tag, sofern sie das Teil lagernd haben.


Dann hast du einen netten Händler. Viele schicken einfach ein und lassen den Kunden warten.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2014)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> Beim Händler abholen dauert maximal einen tag, sofern sie das Teil lagernd haben.
> War beim Motherboard von nem andern Rechner auch so, wir konnten das teil am selben tag noch holen


 
Frage einfach beim Händler nach, ob sie es dir schnell und unkompliziert austauschen können. Falls nein: Das Label bekommst du via Email direkt von UPS und sollte heute oder morgen (erfahrungsgemäß) bei dir eintreffen. Dann geht es in der Regel recht fix, bis zum Eintreffen bei uns im Lager und dem Rückversand zu dir.


----------



## Goyoma (4. August 2014)

Ist es eigentlich möglich ein Testsample der H55 zu bekommen?

Habe ihnen eine private Nachricht geschickt, leider noch ohne Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

@Goyoma Du solltest viell. Corsair per Email anschreiben  also auf der Webseite ne Email finden


----------



## Goyoma (4. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Goyoma Du solltest viell. Corsair per Email anschreiben  also auf der Webseite ne Email finden



Das habe ich bereits gesucht.. Ich musste mich dort erst anmelden um den Support zu erreichen.

Bei Xilence und Cooler Master ging das einfacherer.


----------



## TobiMoesi (4. August 2014)

ich werde denen ma ne mail zukommen lassen und mich dann hier wieder melden


----------



## TobiMoesi (4. August 2014)

Ich habe grade die Mail von UPS bekommen, da steht jetz kein Datum wann die kommen?
Brauch ich die Mail jetzt überhaupt ?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2014)

In der Email sollte eigentlich ein Link zur Vereinbarung des Abholtermins vorhanden sein. Du wirst direkt auf die Webseite von UPS geleitet und kannst dann dort alles angeben. Schau bitte nochmal. Ansonsten bei UPS einmal mit der Trackingnummer melden. Sollte mit 1Z.... losgehen.


----------



## TobiMoesi (5. August 2014)

UPS stand soeben unaufgefordert vor der Tür, er kommt in 2 stunden nochmal.
ins paket rein muss nt + Zubehör sowie der zettel mit den kontaktdaten die ich beim rma angegeben habe oder ?

edit: ein linkworld brilliant power (lpk19 35 - 550w) wird meinen rechner töten oder?


----------



## TobiMoesi (5. August 2014)

Paket wurde gerade abgeholt, wie lange dauert der restliche vorgang normalerweise ?

danke für den tollen Support übrigens


----------



## Bluebeard (5. August 2014)

Nach Erhalt bei uns, geht es in der Regel sehr schnell. Du hast ja die Trackingnummer, dann kannst sehen wann es eintrifft. Aus Deutschland in der Regel 1-2 Tage. Dann das gleiche für den Rückversand. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es fix geht.


----------



## TobiMoesi (5. August 2014)

ok danke 

noch ne frage zum abschluss, warum kam er ohne dass ich ein Datum angegeben habe ?
meine mutter hat mich heut um 10 aufgeweckt und sagte ups is da. Ich war völlig überfordert, zum glück konnte er noch einmal kommen


----------



## Bluebeard (5. August 2014)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen. Normalerweise erhält man eine Email mit Links und Informationen, bei der man ein Abhol-Zeitfenster selbst definieren kann. Vielleicht war sich UPS ja der dringlichen Lage bewusst und wollte die Bearbeitung beschleunigen?! Ich hake mal nach ob das an uns liegt oder an UPS.


----------



## TobiMoesi (5. August 2014)

Jo danke


----------



## TobiMoesi (6. August 2014)

Wo kann ich den Rückversand tracken? Ist das die selbe Nummer?
edit: lesen bildet  werd auf die mail warten


----------



## Bluebeard (7. August 2014)

Die Tracking-Email sollte mittlerweile schon angekommen sein. Falls nicht, kannst die Nummer auch im Ticket ersehen. Ich hoffe, die Sendung schafft es noch bis morgen zu dir. Viele Grüße!


----------



## TobiMoesi (7. August 2014)

voraussichtliches sendedatum morgen "by the end of the day", sprich morgen abend 

Corsair hater hinfort mit euch, das ging richtig schnell


----------



## TobiMoesi (8. August 2014)

durfte gerade mein nt auspacken, irgendeine möglichkeit wieder an mein geld zu kommen, oder muss ich nochma ne woche warten und verkauf das corsair teil und wechsel in der zwischenzeit zu nem anderen hersteller ?


----------



## ich111 (8. August 2014)

War das Paket beschädigt? Wenn ja: Das sollte man dann nur unter vorbehalt annehmen


----------



## Bluebeard (8. August 2014)

Hi TobiMoesi,

das ist ja mehr als ärgerlich. Da wurde seitens des Transporteurs ja ganze Arbeit geleistet. Natürlich tauschen wir das Netzteil umgehend aus. Ich werde sogleich die Optionen besprechen, damit dir schnellstens Ersatz zugesandt wird.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## TobiMoesi (8. August 2014)

Das Paket war im Prinzip der Karton vom NT mit na Folie rundherum, von außen hat man nichts gesehen, wobei ich nicht nach mängeln gesucht habe ..

edit: das mit dem herstellerwechsel war übrigens nicht ernst gemeint, war in dem moment "etwas" sauer, ich möchte, grade wegen dem doch sehr flotten support, natürlich bei corsair bleiben


----------

